# [virtualbox] svn cannot connect to server (résolu)

## sylvain.bonnemaison

Bonjour,

Je n'arrive plus à utiliser mon serveur svn. Le serveur est installé dans une vm virtualbox. L'exécution de la commande 

```
svn info svn://subversion/repo
```

 renvoi la réponse 

```
svn: Can't connect to host 'subversion': Connection refused
```

Si je me connecte avec ssh en utilisant la commande 

```
ssh root@subversion
```

, je retrouve sur le système de base. Comment cela est-il possible ?

Depuis la vm, je peux faire un ping sur les postes du réseau local, mais pas sur le système de base hébergent la vm. Pour qu'elle raison ? Problème du conf du kernel ?Last edited by sylvain.bonnemaison on Wed Oct 19, 2011 7:01 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## guilc

Quelle est la conf réseau de la VM sous virtualbox ?

----------

## sylvain.bonnemaison

Adapter 1: Intel PRO/1000 MT Desktop (Bridge adapter, eth0)

J'ai testé avec une autre vm qui utilise la même configuration et je n'ai pas ce problème. Il semble que ce problème soit lié à la configuration du système installé dans la vm. Le système installé est un Gentoo x86_64.

La configuration réseau est identique à l'exception de l'@IP attribuée. Le kernel est identique et a été généré avec les mêmes options. Les vms n'utilisent pas le même <profile>. Cela peut-il être la source du problème ? Dans tous les cas, je recompile le systeme avec le bon profile.

----------

## guilc

OK, bridge, c'est ce que je voulais savoir  :Wink: 

Avant de te prendre la tête, tu as éliminé l'erreur bête ? ton alias "subversion" (fichier host ? DNS ?) il est bien associé à la bonne IP attribué à la VM ?

C'est bête, mais des fois hein, le truc le plus bête est la solution  :Twisted Evil: 

T'as quand même des choses bizarres dans tes pings. les adresses MAC et IP de la machine hôte et de la VM sont bien toutes 2 différentes ?

----------

## sylvain.bonnemaison

Les addresses IP et MAC sont bien différentes. C'est vraiement étrange.

----------

## Poussin

Tu as bien lancé le daemon svnserve?

Est-il bien exécuté?

un petit netstat -ltp sur le serveur?

----------

## sylvain.bonnemaison

Le daemon est bien lancé. La commande "snv info svn://localhost/repos" fonctionne bien sur le serveur svn.

C'est vraiment un problème réseau entre la vm virtualbox et le système de base. Les deux systèmes sont sur la base Gentoo.

Après avoir recompilé tous le système et le kernel, le problème est toujours la.

----------

## sylvain.bonnemaison

Après avoir changer l'@ ip du serveur, tout est redevenu dans l'ordre. Il y a un autre système sur le réseau qui utilise la même IP.  :Sad: 

Merci pour votre aide.

----------

## Poussin

donc en gros, ton ssh root@tonserveur, ne contactait pas ton serveur mais l'autre machine...

----------

